# Late season swarm



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice photos.
Looks like you got a helper coming along. Got a kick out of the smoker sitting there, never thought of them as a swarm lure.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Wow, just...wow.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So much for the late swarms being little.
This is a counter-little swarm.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

jw


> Wow, just...wow.


You beat me to what I wanted to type when I saw the pictures. I mean, WOW!
gww


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

HOLY ....Moley


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Saltybee said:


> Nice photos.
> Looks like you got a helper coming along. Got a kick out of the smoker sitting there, never thought of them as a swarm lure.


Actually, the "ceiling" that they're hanging from is the floor of the second story and directly above them are 15-20 supers that are being stored, some with comb so they certainly found the right spot. I keep the big barn door open pretty much all summer and they took advantage of it. Better than getting inside the walls!

Nate was pretty brave.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

How fortunate to have such a swarm to hive...... but not nearly as fortunate as having a Grandpa who has made this and will continue to make many wonderful memories to be talked about for generations to come. The lack of fear in his eyes says it all!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> How fortunate to have such a swarm to hive...... but not nearly as fortunate as having a Grandpa who has made this and will continue to make many wonderful memories to be talked about for generations to come. The lack of fear in his eyes says it all!


You must imagine how grateful I am to see this post. I hope, someday, that Nathan changes the world the way he changed me.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rhop (Sep 13, 2018)

This is a National Geographic sized swarm! Glad you have someone to share your bees with 😁


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Joel said:


> How fortunate to have such a swarm to hive...... but not nearly as fortunate as having a Grandpa who has made this and will continue to make many wonderful memories to be talked about for generations to come. The lack of fear in his eyes says it all!


GREAT post- I really enjoyed reading the entire thread. At the end of the day it seems to me that all that really matters is the legacy we leave behind.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Super photos, thanks for sharing, especially the one with your grandson.


----------



## hecjt (Mar 28, 2016)

I will add a "wow" to that. Incredible and really cool photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeBalst1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Super! It is my dream to have such a bee farm as yours! I wish you a good luck in your business!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow and holey moley! That is HUGE! Wish I was there for that one! And I agree, I try and make as many bee memories that I can with them.


----------

